
Show HN: Python API for Xgboost, LightGBM, Neural Networks, RGF, Random Forest - pplonski86
https://github.com/mljar/mljar-api-python
======
pplonski86
You can find examples here: [https://github.com/mljar/mljar-
examples](https://github.com/mljar/mljar-examples) You have one API (for many
ML algorithms), in which you just select algorithms and call 'fit' to train
and tune them. Training and tuning run in the cloud on multiple machines
(which makes it fast). Everything is logged on your MLJAR account, so you can
check models with browser.

